# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Ubuntu Openbox Remix can use your help

## Melodie

Hello,

Here is Mélodie, 56 years old, French and US citizen, born in NY and brought up in France. I have created Linuxvillage with a few buddies a few years ago and now from this community Bento Openbox is born and being continued since 2012, as a "proof of concept". It has been running fine in other people's machines for a long time now and in several of mine machines too, so now it will be good to make it something even better!

And I thought : why are there only male buddies helping? Why don't Ubuntu Women join the fun? So here I am, asking you the question. What would you think about joining the project, while there is still lots to do?  :Very Happy: 

A few links, with the wiki where I introduce myself, some pages on Launchpad, gitlab, freelists, and linuxvillage:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/melodie
https://launchpad.net/~meets
https://gitlab.com/groups/bento-openbox
http://www.freelists.org/list/bento-dev
http://linuxvillage.org/en/

what is there to do? Well test, spread the word, and so much more! 

If you have questions, please just ask.  :Smile: 

Best regards,
Mélodie

----------


## bapoumba

Hello Melodie,
you may also want to email the U-W mailing list  :Smile: 
https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-women

----------


## Melodie

Hi  bapoumba, I had a look and decided to join the group on Google+ for now. I also manage the linuxvillage.org website, forum and wiki plus the dev of the Bento Openbox project (which leads me to interact with several other communities too), so it's a bit difficult to be in many more places. But thanks for the invite, and if you post regularly on that mailing list, maybe would you want to drop a word there to point at the present thread?

Best regards,
Mélodie

----------


## bapoumba

Done  :Smile:

----------


## Melodie

> Done


Thank you very much!

----------


## Melodie

Hello,

I started a list of things which need to be done, where there are a bunch of little things that mostly any Ubuntu user knows how to do. It can be found here:
https://microca.st/melodie

There is also a dedicated mailing list at freelists. 

I read here and there in this forum about some ladies willing to help projects. This project has for goal to get the Ubuntu into end users machines when their machine isn't the very last generation.

I just replaced a Windows 7 family edition on a Sony VAIO of 2010 two days ago. The machine has a amd dual core hyperthreading with 4 GB RAM. Bento Openbox has said “wao nice house!”  :Very Happy: 

The owner left very happy, believe me! Or not: try it for yourself.  :Smile: 

BTW, the final for 14.04.2 will be out in a few hours, at some time between now and tomorrow. After that, the next work will be with Sushi Openbox, which we will try to make as small and light as possible without loosing a minimum comfort. It will use the Vivid edition to do so and be delivered as live desktop for the 32 and 64bits architectures.

Stay tuned!

----------

